# Nuggets Draft?



## Cousteau (May 1, 2005)

So who can they get in the lower half of the draft? A guy destined for the Euro leagues the next 2-3 years like Elson, or someone who can be a role player quicker?

You gotta believe Karl's going to want some other players on his bench. And he's got 3 picks this year, right? I don't think Kiki'll go for another raw Euroleague talent this year. He'll be looking for the next Tayshaun Prince, young guys from solid programs. Francisco Garcia of Louisville? A guy experts think is too skinny and can't take the pounding of the NBA, but can shoot the 3 and is unselfish. Sounds pretty close to what the Nuggets need.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If the Nuggets keep their current 2 draft picks, then I would be happy with either Rudy Fernandez or Garcia.

However, I really want to see how the lottery balls fall and which teams may want to trade down. With as deep of a draft as this is and the lack of "studs" at the top, I'm not sure who I would want to move up to get, but I count on Kiki to go beyond conventional thinking with this draft. Since George has traditionally not liked to play rookies, perhaps this is the draft that Kiki makes a move to gamble on one of the HS wings and let him develop slowly.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Francisco Garcia would be the perfect pick for the Nugz to solve their SG problem IMO. He's an all-around player, good shooter, plays good D, and most importantly a team player.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

on espn insider (which i dont have) there is an article on how Denver likes Granger, and will take him if he drops


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The Nugs should figure out a way to trade up and draft Danny Granger from New Mexico. That kid can light it up and has big potential. 
Garcia would be a nice pick if the Nugs can't trade up. He's like a right handed T. Prince.
I just hope they don't go for a crappy Euro player again.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't really give a **** who the Nuggets pick but whatever they do, they need to come away with a player/s who can a)immediately help them out with perimeter shooting and b)become a real long-term solution in the backcourt. The draft is a great opportunity for teams to feel needs and make big improvements at a relatively low cost, with relatively low risk involved. This draft is too deep for the Nuggets not to come out with a real piece or two that can put this team on the next level, even if that's two years from now. Kiki is in the perfect position to get it done with these picks and he needs to do just that. No excuses.


----------

